# Breastfeeding While Traveling--share your pics!



## Melanie Mayo (Apr 1, 2010)

I thought this conversation on breastfeeding on the road was really interesting. For many, breastfeeding does make travel easier...plus, it's so neat to nurse in new and unusual places. 

I thought it would be SO FUN to put together some photos of breastfeeding while traveling--whether to a destination close to home or across the world (or in transit!). Pics of breastfeeding while out and about in your neighborhood are welcome too!

*Post your breastfeeding travel pics and if we get enough I'll turn them into an awesome slideshow to inspire other moms on their summer travels! *

*Want to post but don't have a Mothering account?* No problem. Roll over the "Join" link in the upper right hand corner of your screen and quickly set up a new account or, even simpler, connect your Facebook profile with Mothering!

Here are a few pics our members have submitted in the past:



MountainMamaGC



Linda222



DrCSB



RainRaven


----------



## woodchick (Jan 5, 2007)

At Fenway Park, summer 2012


----------



## rainface (Dec 18, 2007)

Haleiwa, HI


----------



## TaraMoylan (Jun 4, 2013)

One of my first nips at the Virginia renaissance faire!


----------



## mlovesj (Oct 19, 2011)

At the top of Mt. Tamalpais in Marin County


----------



## MarinaHolzer (Jun 4, 2013)

Hello! Sharing our BF pics from Brasil! 
This is Malu, and she is 13 months old!










Mario Covas Park



In transit, at the metro in são paulo



At Mario Covas Park, São Paulo (cloth dipers monthly meeting)



Campinas city, at grandpa's place



At the archipelago Ilhabela





São Paulo, diner


----------



## AmberlyW (Jun 4, 2013)

Kyle nursing in Downtown Disney in Orlando FL while I enjoy a delicious ice cream!


----------



## CrystalClark (Apr 4, 2011)

Resting & Nursing on the sandy shores of Flathead Lake


Nursing on Lake McDonald in Glacier Park


----------



## GoTeamRach (Jun 4, 2013)

Nursing 5 mo Oliver whilst sledding with the family in Lake Tahoe.


----------



## Melanie Mayo (Apr 1, 2010)

These are all so awesome! Thank you for sharing! Can't wait to see more---anyone else?


----------



## sweetaugust (Aug 3, 2009)

Nursing my son in the ancient cliff fort of Dun Aengus on the Island of Innishmor in Ireland.


----------



## momma-bear (Sep 17, 2012)

Tendem nursing my 8 week old twins after a hike in northern AZ.


----------



## sosodancing (Aug 2, 2011)

Nursing at Ebenalp, atop the Swiss Alps.


----------



## Kristinah (Oct 30, 2007)

taking a break to breastfeed in Singapore. I know it seems gross over top of this water way but it seemed like the best seat as one side was elevated.



This was on the same trip to Singapore and Australia from our home in Vancouver, Canada. We were on some beach South of Perth. Previous to this shot we were watching the manta rays swim around an abandoned dock. What an adventure!!!! Can't say enough about traveling when you child is only breastfeeding. We hadn't a stroller but two types of baby carriers with us. Highly recommend traveling with 6 month olds!


----------



## E Maxwell (Apr 1, 2011)

Lola -22 months old- nursing her way through Puerto Rico



en route.....



the biosphere reserve



boqueron, PR


----------



## ultrafighter (Feb 13, 2013)

I *love* this!!! I can't wait to do it all myself anywhere and everywhere!!!!!


----------



## newmamasara (Aug 23, 2011)

What beautiful pictures! I love seeing such lovely pictures of happy moms and their babies


----------



## babymama_nursing (Jul 29, 2010)

I love knowing everyone is out there feeding and nursing their adorable babes in what is, to me, the best way possible. Keep adventuring, everyone!


----------



## Asiago (Jul 1, 2009)

Beautiful photos!!


----------



## linusfamily (Jun 8, 2013)

I nursed everywhere, airplanes, Disney, vacation, EVERYWHERE...three kids over 14 years, no. 4 is coming in September. This is me 2006 nursing a six month old Josephine on Bourbon Street in New Orleans. It was a year after Hurricane Katrina on vacation and it was pretty empty. I was the only one with my boobs out and I didn't get any pearls


----------



## Soul-O (Mar 14, 2004)

Lake Eibsee, Garmisch-Partenkirchen, Germany: This is me and my youngest DS Timothy. The picture was taken just yesterday!


----------



## rebbecky (Oct 16, 2011)

Traveling to NY...Nursing Liam at 7 months old  Makes for a happy baby on the airplane!


----------



## babytroutdog74 (Jun 11, 2013)

Space Needle!


----------



## amccarthy (Jan 2, 2013)

At Mother's Day brunch in Easton, PA.


----------



## KTmama414 (Jun 18, 2013)

Feeding Micah, 3 months, in Encinitas, CA.


----------

